# [SOLVED] All VI's coming from my VEP7 PC sound super weird. Any help would be appreciated!



## Matt Riley (Jul 7, 2020)

This has worked fine for a long time so I'm not sure why this is happening. Here's a video of the problem. 
I have attached a screenshot of my Mac's specs.


----------



## sndmarks (Jul 7, 2020)

I've run into this before. If I recall, it was just some weird communications issue between machines. Have you tried rebooting and reconnecting both machines?


----------



## Matt Riley (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks so much. I had moved my PC a bit to open it up and look at something. I must have pulled the cable out just enough to cause this issue. Plugging it back in all the way fixed it.


----------



## sndmarks (Jul 9, 2020)

Matt Riley said:


> Thanks so much. I had moved my PC a bit to open it up and look at something. I must have pulled the cable out just enough to cause this issue. Plugging it back in all the way fixed it.


Glad you got it worked out


----------

